# Correspondence with BART regarding train operator



## DET63 (Nov 30, 2011)

Comment I sent to BART: I was a passenger on the Bay Point-bound train that arrived in Concord this evening at about 9:26. (I believe it was running a few minutes late due to delays on the Fremont line, which resulted in the Bay Point train being held for the timed transfer at 19th Street.)

The train operator's announcements were very easy to understand, and her voice was quite pleasant to listen to. She was firm yet gentle when advising passengers to move behind the yellow line before the train left Walnut Creek. She reminded passengers at some of the major stops (Walnut Creek and Concord in particular) to make sure they had their personal belongings.

Should you ever decide to automate the onboard train announcements, I would recommend that her voice be used.

[End of message.]

Response from Michael J. Moran: Thank you for contacting us and for riding BART. I will share the message.

[End of message.]

Unfortunately, her voice is the exception on the BART system. Many of the operators, both male and female, are virtually unintelligible, especially in tunnels. They make announcements with voices that range in clarity somewhere between that of Charlie Brown's teacher and that of the employee staffing the drive-thru window at your local burger joint.


----------



## Dutchrailnut (Dec 4, 2011)

I don't think you can hire train operators based on voice performance, so be glad you do get human anouncements.


----------



## lthanlon (Dec 4, 2011)

Dutchrailnut said:


> I don't think you can hire train operators based on voice performance, so be glad you do get human anouncements.


If Hooters restaurants can legally hire waitstaff based on physical characteristics that have nothing whatsoever to do with the ability to schlep wings and beer, why can't an easy-to-understand voice be a requirement for any job that involves conveying information to the public?


----------



## Dutchrailnut (Dec 7, 2011)

Hooters does not have to deal with strong Unions


----------



## DET63 (Dec 17, 2011)

lthanlon said:


> Dutchrailnut said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think you can hire train operators based on voice performance, so be glad you do get human anouncements.
> ...


Considering that BART train operators don't actually do much to "operate" the trains (I believe they close the doors and honk the horn as a train approaches a platform; controlling a train's speed is pretty much automated), their announcements are the main reason for their presence. As it is, even the best announcers are almost unintelligible in tunnels. I did not get to hear this operator in any of the tunnels, since there are no subway stops between MacArthur and Concord. (Announcements are not normally made in the Berkeley Hills tunnel.)


----------

